# Canon EOS 5D Mark IV voice tag upgrade service



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 13, 2019)

> A Canon Rumors reader let us know about a service update for the Canon EOS 5D Mark IV that we missed from back in January.
> The voice tag upgrade service is listed on the Canon Europe support web site.
> 
> *From Canon:*
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## AA (Feb 13, 2019)

Isn't this something they could put even into the cheapest camera free of charge through firmware update? Why is this not part of every camera to begin with?

Oh wait, is this the killer feature reserved for the 1D line that customers must pay an extra $3,000 for?


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Feb 13, 2019)

AA said:


> Isn't this something they could put even into the cheapest camera free of charge through firmware update? Why is this not part of every camera to begin with?
> 
> Oh wait, is this the killer feature reserved for the 1D line that customers must pay an extra $3,000 for?



It wouldn't surprise me if we see more of this. Panasonic offers some of their firmware updates and their customers put up with it.


----------



## hne (Feb 13, 2019)

I had voice memo on a powershot 16 years ago. Why can't it coexist with C-log?


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 13, 2019)

hne said:


> I had voice memo on a powershot 16 years ago. Why can't it coexist with C-log?


It was present on Sx10 IS and Sx1 as well not sure why it was dropped on later cameras.


----------



## LDS (Feb 13, 2019)

hne said:


> Why can't it coexist with C-log?



Probably Canon didn't release a firmware with both included.


----------



## amorse (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm a little confused on interpretation. Are they saying you can't have both the C-Log and Voice-tag update on one camera, or are they saying that you can't have both settings changed with one fee for service update - as in you need to pay twice if you want both.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2019)

My spidey sense takes this as an indication that Canon's throwing bones to 5D users, which means a refresh (or R-series replacement) isn't in the offing anytime soon. As ever, hope I'm wrong.


----------



## HikeBike (Feb 13, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> My spidey sense takes this as an indication that Canon's throwing bones to 5D users, which means a refresh (or R-series replacement) isn't in the offing anytime soon. As ever, hope I'm wrong.


You wouldn't classify the R as the R-series replacement of the 5D?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2019)

HikeBike said:


> You wouldn't classify the R as the R-series replacement of the 5D?



I think it depends on what you shoot.

For a landscape shooter, it's probably mostly there, but as an alternative to the 5D4, not a "refresh." When I think about a refresh, I don't think sensor changes that merely optimize for a different flange difference as a sensor improvement, for example. That's a lateral change. Canon executives have also indicated same sentiments a few weeks after launch.

For an action shooter (me), it is very much not a refresh or even a lateral move. 3 fps in servo focus is dismal. I recognize that this isn't a big deal for a great number of people.

I just put a pre-order in for the RP as a tiny backup camera. I prefer it over the R because it has 4 fps (relatively blazing!) in servo. This is really an excuse for me to buy a couple of the RF lenses I've been eyeing, while waiting for the real 5 series or equivalent to come out. 

I don't think this'll happen anytime soon, as all evidence points to processing power being a severe limitation (the reason the RP has 1/3 more fps than the R is likely due to smaller megapixels allowing a fixed amount of processing power to do a little more). My expectation is that Canon is beavering away at a fairly radical processor upgrade - perhaps even outsourcing the hardware - so as to allow their bodies to provide some of the minimal functionality we today take for granted on our mirrorslappers, like 7 fps+. I don't think they get this with an incremental Digic upgrade, although perhaps they could squeeze it out by putting in three chips or more and providing a massive battery - not the most elegant solution. I suspect they are going to wind up taking this opportunity to set themselves up on a new platform - whether produced in house or not - and this will involve massive amounts of code replacement. Canon is good at planning those things long-term, but it's not good at having those long-term plans realized on the schedule they would like. I think this may have much to do with gobs of awesome pro lenses showing up without a camera quite up to commensurate expectations. But they'll get there. 

In the meantime, I might dally with some other systems to amuse myself, perhaps the upcoming Sigma L mount offering, or the new Panasonic L mount. I see it as an opportunity to learn about the alternatives, but will very likely come back to Canon exclusively when they get this right.


----------



## padam (Feb 15, 2019)

Ditch your C-Log right now, this is extra feature is way better, iti is in do doubt a huge boost to the resale value as well..
Um...maybe one could use a notebook or a smartphone?


----------

